# Converting old corner TV cabinet to snake enclosure



## Krotz (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a corner TV cabinet I am hoping to convert to an enclosure for my snake. 

If anyone has done a similar conversion, I would be VERY interested in pictures to help inspire me. Advice and suggestions also welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 23, 2017)

Hey Mate, perhaps this thread could offer some inspiration?
https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/first-build-cabinet-conversion.218952/


----------



## Snapped (Dec 23, 2017)

Nice cabinet, so many ways you could do it. Looks like it would be an easy enough job, have a scroll through this forum, plenty of conversions to check out.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 23, 2017)

What I would do is make a glass swinging door if possible (or sliding if there’s enough space) and knock one of the top shelves out, this could give you a nice basking spot with a good heat gradient.

Plenty of room for good decoration like branches and vines etc

I’d use the bottom part as a storage unit or if you wanted to make that his hide you could border the outside up etc


----------



## Krotz (Dec 24, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> What I would do is make a glass swinging door if possible (or sliding if there’s enough space) and knock one of the top shelves out, this could give you a nice basking spot with a good heat gradient.
> 
> Plenty of room for good decoration like branches and vines etc
> 
> I’d use the bottom part as a storage unit or if you wanted to make that his hide you could border the outside up etc



Definitely will be knocking out one of the shelves, and may use that top shelf for lighting, controls, etc. (will add adequate ventilation).

Like the idea of the glass .... I've been trying to think of a good design, and have several ideas. A new thing I am considering is splitting the whole thing in half (build a wall in the middle) and make it an enclosure for two ball pythons (separately, of course). The space is probably too big for a single BP. 

Thanks for your response and ideas!
[doublepost=1514045626,1514045543][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> Hey Mate, perhaps this thread could offer some inspiration?
> https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/first-build-cabinet-conversion.218952/


Thanks. It gave me several ideas


----------

